# Importing from Europe



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I dont know of any legitimate breeders that will ship a dog from the UK to the states without meeting you in person. Plus you should meet them in person and meet the dogs. You should see how they are living and interact with them. I would be leary of any person willing to ship a dog overseas to someone they dont know. Especially a puppy. But that is just me. I know some breeders in the states will do it from state to state but not overseas. And there is a very big interview process.


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

I have to agree. I certainly will not export without meeting the people first. I have exported one to California as a pet. The lady emailed me first, then emailed with a lot of information about herself, then we spoke on the phone, then she came to see them (she was working in Europe at the time). The puppy was collected by her and she stayed here for the night, my husband drove her to the airport and ensured the puppy was safely loaded as it had to go cargo as it was too big at 8 weeks to go into the cabin. I had a phonecall to say he was OK when he arrived. I also had a reference from her vet, pictures of her USA bred dog and I have to say she has been a fantastic owner and has kept in touch regularly. Annef


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

Puppies have to be at least 10 weeks to fly. Exporting to the USA is easier than some countries but many good UK breeders have waiting lists, so be prepared to wait. Most breeders (probably all reputable breeders) will insist on meeting the person buying the puppy before you purchase. They will almost certainly expect details of how the dog will be kept and what will happen if you cannot keep the dog for any reason. With the puppy I exported, I have a contact in the USA who will ensure that my precious puppy is OK should anything awful happen and the new owners are not able to keep him. If you need any more advise you are very welcome to pm me Annef


----------



## KathyF (Apr 1, 2010)

I've heard of breeders here who refuse to sell to Americans, period. For some reason, we have a reputation for abandoning our dogs. Sad, but often true--the shelters around the big bases here are repositories for dogs who get left behind when their owners move back to the States. 

I wish I could trade you--an English dog for an American! I'm looking for a true gold Golden, but am prepared to wait until we move back to the States.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

I think you might have better luck researching American and/or Canadian breeders who conduct clearances on their breeding stock and who import on occasion from UK and other European lines. There is a discussion in the show pedigree section where some of us are comparing pedigrees and we see we have English imports in our lines.

For example, my breeder in Florida imported a brood bitch from a breeder in the UK (and I'm sure that both breeders had several discussions and got to know each other very well before this was done several years ago); my breeder also brought back straws of semen from a champion golden in norway, I believe. Several breeders do this, after careful consideration of their pedigree's lines, and if you have a particular style of golden that you are interested in, then it shouldn't be too much trouble to do the extra research--JMHO. Much easier than trying to import direct.


----------



## luvagolden (Jan 20, 2009)

you have all misunderstood. I wasn't looking for opinions, but actual "how to's" ans approx. costs to ship from England to the US. I have a breeder willing to ship, I just wanted to know what is all involved shipping from overseas.....


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

luvagolden said:


> you have all misunderstood. I wasn't looking for opinions, but actual "how to's" ans approx. costs to ship from England to the US. I have a breeder willing to ship, I just wanted to know what is all involved shipping from overseas.....


If the breeder is willing to ship, you would think the breeder would know that; at least that is the way I am thinking.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

luvagolden said:


> you have all misunderstood. I wasn't looking for opinions, but actual "how to's" ans approx. costs to ship from England to the US. I have a breeder willing to ship, I just wanted to know what is all involved shipping from overseas.....


 
We are not who you should be asking (not trying to be rude) - 100% your breeder should have/know that information. If he/she does not, that could be a warning sign.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Truthfully your breeder should know what is involved, because there is all kinds of laws involved depending on the country it is coming from. This is the website for the US. http://www.aphis.usda.gov/import_export/animals/animal_import/animal_imports_pets.shtml

If it is the summer most airlines will not ship animals because they are shipped in the cargo area where it is not heated or air conditioned. So you have to be very careful for them getting over heated or too cold. 

Not trying to get too personal is there a particular reason you are going to a breeder overseas instead of in the US or Canada? There are a great number of beautiful respectable breeders in both countries with wonderful dogs available. I would worry that too much would go wrong with the puppy shipping for such a great distance. And there would be no legal recourse.


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

The puppy will need to be 10 weeks old to fly. It will need a health certificate probably from an LVI within a certain time of the flight. You need to contact DEFRA and they will be able to give you all the details of the paperwork involved. The other option is for the breeder to use a firm such as Ryslip and they will complete all the paperwork and take the puppy to the airport. I have no idea how much this will cost but the puppy will have to fly cargo in an approved container and it will depend on the weight of the puppy and the size of the box. Bear in mind that the temperature in the USA may affect whether the puppy is allowed to fly. I have no idea of cost but I suspect it will not be cheap. The last puppy I exported to Croatia when the new owner came over to collect him cost over £100 in vet fees alone that is without the flight and the cost of getting the puppy to the airport and keeping the puppy for 2 weeks longer. Annef


----------



## luvagolden (Jan 20, 2009)

She has never shipped before, either people were able to fly to Europe, or she sold to people in Europe. I was personally wanting to know what is all involved, that's all, because I may decide to fly out there if it puts the pup through too much. I suppose I'm not going to get a direct answer. Thank anyway!


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

If you contact Ryslip kennels they will be able to give you an accurate quote. I have used them twice and found them really good. Whatever happens the puppy will have to fly cargo as at 10 weeks it will be far too big to go into the cabinAnnef


----------



## KathyF (Apr 1, 2010)

It cost us approximately $3000 to ship our dog over 6 years ago. The paperwork to go from the UK to the US isn't nearly as onerous as the other direction. 

Unless you're a serious breeder, or you are already living here (obviously, shipping your own dog is different), or have an employer who will pay for the expense, I don't think it's worth it. English dogs are no better than American dogs. Trust me, I've seen plenty.


----------



## Toofan (Feb 13, 2018)

hello dear
who can help to import Goledn retrieve puppy from golden


----------



## drew510 (Sep 12, 2017)

What is in the water this week? This is the second thread I've read today where the OP started with a vague question expecting a specific answer and then got snippy when they didn't get exactly what they were looking for. OP, it might help if you are a little more specific in your question to prevent answers that, while they are applicable to the situation, aren't what you are trying to get answered. Something along the lines of this may have garnered better results:

I am in contract to buy a puppy from a breeder in the UK; however, this breeder has never shipped overseas before and is not familiar with the process. Can someone please refer me to somebody who is familiar with the process who can help myself and the breeder work out the details? If you also have experience with this, can you give me a ballpark on what to expect as far as the costs involved in shipping a puppy overseas?

Maybe it's just because I am always wordy, but the more information, the better.


----------

